# Moving back to Canada



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I am a Canadian citizen and now living in Sri Lanka with my husband. I have to move back to Canada to sponsor my husband. I don't have a place to live when I move back to Toronto. I need a place to live until I get a job. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How much can you afford to pay? Are you looking for buying or renting?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't need to be resident in Canada for Spousal Sponsorship.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't need to be resident in Canada for Spousal Sponsorship.


Good Lord.....................


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If I'm wrong, please enlighten me.
Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If I'm wrong, please enlighten me.
> Thanks.


I wasn't saying you were wrong, I was saying that it ticks me off that people who aren't even in Canada can sponsor spouses. I think one should live here if they want to sponsor people.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> I wasn't saying you were wrong, I was saying that it ticks me off that people who aren't even in Canada can sponsor spouses. I think one should live here if they want to sponsor people.


Oi... does that mean that since I no longer live in Canada, I shouldn't be allowed to sponsor my husband to come to Canada?

That seems a little unfair, given that I was born and raised in Vancouver and spent most of my life in the Metro area and have more than paid my share into the system via taxes and life in general in Canada.

I don't know what OP's situation is like, but what if she too lived most (if not all) of her life in Canada before moving to Sri Lanka? Why shouldn't she be allowed to sponsor her husband?


----------



## MaryClark (Jul 16, 2016)

I always judge by the common sense when instructions are not clear: 
You are Canadian citizen.
You moved.
Found a husband.
Love him.
Want together move to Canada as a family.
Don't want to leave him for the process of application (can take up to 2 years or more).
Everything is clear.

If you read application guidelines are there is no specific indication that you MUST be Canada when apply - it make a perfect common sense explanation why you apply from abroad.


----------

